# Layering/mixing gravel with Schultz Aquatic Soil



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Boofish, welcome to the Planted Tank :bounce:

Schultz Aquatic Soil, just like Profile or Turface, is a pretty good choice for a low budget substrate. It has a very good nutrient exchange capability, say compared to pea gravel.

I would suggest to add something nutritious to the bottom of your substrate. All the way down on the bottom glass, there is not much danger of it leaking into the water column. Plant roots will find it.

Yes I would put a cap of gravel on it. It makes planting easier, since the Schultz stuff is pretty darn light. The coarse the gravel you choose, the less they will mix (fine stuff always collects on the bottom). I have this combination in my 100 gal tank, with (too) coarse pea gravel there is no Aquatic soil visible, even if I vacuum the substrate or pull out plants it disappears right away in between the gravel. The finer the gravel, the more it will mix... but the easier it will be to plant certain delicate plants.

Black gravel and orange AS will look somewhat stupid, I agree. Nothing bad with an even mixture of things, but if there is a black surface with the occational orange sprinkle... not sure :tongue: So something natural dark colored would probably the best.

If you like the black look, I would go with Eco Complete. Yep it's expensive, but for a 20 gal tank you don't need that much and it's a one time investment.


----------



## Boofish (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Wasserpest for your response.

Some dark natural coloured gravel it is then!

After the move, if it looks nice when I set it up  , I'll post a little pic.

Thanks again, and have a great day.



*edited for spelling


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

it's known to play wiht your PO4.. Had it for a few monthes and got rid of the stuff it's horrible


----------

